#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-19
<philipballew> vibhav, around?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<zleap> hi
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-20
<philipballew> vibhav, thanks for that btw
<philipballew> vibhav, around?
<philipballew> vibhav, around for a little java help?
<philipballew> will pay big bucks for java help
<philipballew> vibhav, ping me when you are on
<vibhav> philipballew: yep, Im here
<philipballew> vibhav, here as well
<vibhav> good
<philipballew> I dont sleep
<vibhav> heh
<vibhav> Wait, lemme find a way to clear the buffer
<philipballew> alright, I can wait
<vibhav> philipballew: If I am right, you cant enter numbers crrectly, right?
<philipballew> not sure. its in the pm history of us
<philipballew> ill look
<philipballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1369713/
<philipballew> vibhav,
<philipballew> currently working on a run time error on another lab right now as well vibhav . Trying to figure out where I went wrong.
<vibhav> philipballew: what is the run time error
<philipballew> Exception in thread "main" java.util.NoSuchElementException
<philipballew> 	at java.util.Scanner.throwFor(Scanner.java:838)
<philipballew> 	at java.util.Scanner.next(Scanner.java:1347)
<philipballew> 	at aminoClient.main(aminoClient.java:92)
<vibhav> Is this another program?
<philipballew> its a class file interacting with a client file
<philipballew> vibhav,
<vibhav> whoops :(
<vibhav> I dont know that stuff
<philipballew> vibhav, yeah, this is a different program
<philipballew> lets get this array thing working first?
<vibhav> Our school syllabus doesnt have interesting stuff
<vibhav> philipballew: sure
<vibhav> philipballew: so what problem do you encounter
<philipballew> vibhav, well lets work on fixing the array program first?
<philipballew> vibhav, are you around still?
<vibhav> yep
<philipballew> alright. How is it going with what we are working on?
<vibhav> I know that we have a small input bug
<philipballew> alright.
<vibhav> Probably the buffer gets full
<vibhav> Compile and run the code
<vibhav> You will come to know about it
<philipballew> yeah, I ran it and though I say i have 10 students I can only add like 3
<vibhav> yes, the remaining 7 are 0
<vibhav> This is one bug I really despise
<philipballew> Will we be able to get this working today?
<vibhav> Hopefully, yes
<philipballew> alright.
 * vibhav seaches for his notebook
 * philipballew looks at his
<vibhav> I know, I have that code for clearing the buffer somewhere
<vibhav> I just cant find that stupid notebook
 * philipballew hopes he finds it
<philipballew> vibhav, any progress?
<vibhav> yes
<philipballew> sweet
 * vibhav checks his code
 * philipballew gets more coffee
<vibhav> Well, It doesnt work
<vibhav> I think I am wrong somewhere
<philipballew> ah, I see
<vibhav> wierd
<vibhav> this sucks
<philipballew> Not the end of the world
<philipballew> but yeah, it sucks
<vibhav> :(
<vibhav> Ill try asking somebody on java
<vibhav> #java
<philipballew> okay. I will  be here
<philipballew> :)
<vibhav> :P
<vibhav> philipballew: solved!
<philipballew> vibhav, nice!!!!!
 * philipballew dances
<vibhav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372218/
<vibhav> compile this
<vibhav> please test
<philipballew> vibhav, basic_array_lab.java:5: class test is public, should be declared in a file named test.java
<philipballew> line 5
<vibhav> philipballew: change the class name to basic_array_lib.java
<vibhav> silly me
<philipballew> vibhav, thank you. Now I can try to finish the one silly error on my other project and I am free
<vibhav> Thank YOU
<vibhav> I have my Computer Sciences test day fter tomorrow
<vibhav> This helped me practise
<philipballew> good for you to get some practice
<vibhav> :)
<vibhav> I must go to my math classes
<vibhav> Later
<philipballew> alright, later
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-21
<Unit193> Guest79079: Identify first.
<vibhav> Unit193: My mobile phone one keyboard :(
<epikvision> Hello world!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, epikvision
<epikvision> Hey JoseeAntonioR, how are you?
<JoseeAntonioR> fine, thanks, what about you?
<epikvision> Sorry for being slow. I'm fine too; we'll talk some other time actually.  Trying to master my Korean. :-/
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-23
<SergioMeneses> philballew, hey hey man!
<SergioMeneses> good evening
<epikvision> hey SergioMeneses! Hello philballew!
<epikvision> good evening everyone
<SergioMeneses> epikvision, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> whats up?
<epikvision> I'm fine. and you?
<epikvision> :-)
<SergioMeneses> epikvision, fine working but happy
<epikvision> Me too.  Thanksgiving feels great here.  Had the entire week off!
<epikvision> Still 4 more days to relax
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-25
<SergioMeneses> hey hey guys
<UnderControl> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, how are you?
<UnderControl> I'm good, how about you?
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, fine... here reading something about papercuts
<SergioMeneses> but I think Im going to sleep soon xD
<UnderControl> SergioMeneses The papercuts project seems good, to bad I can't program.
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, yes, it is a really good project
<UnderControl> Do you program?
<SergioMeneses> but I have a lot of work in the LC, so I expect to have some time to work on it
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, yes i do
<UnderControl> What languages? (If I may ask)
<SergioMeneses> it is not my passion but Im not a bad developer
<SergioMeneses> c, c++, java and Im learning python
<UnderControl> Cool
<SergioMeneses> Im working as sysadmin and infrastructure  right now
<UnderControl> I should had programming to my 'todo' list for these holidays.
<UnderControl> s/had/add/
<SergioMeneses> perfect
<SergioMeneses> maybe you want to learn python
<SergioMeneses> it is very easy
<UnderControl> Yeah, I might. Any places to start with? :)
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, it was nice to talk with you, i have to go
<UnderControl> Okies then, see ya :)
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, tomorrow I can find some tutorials
<SergioMeneses> dont worry
<SergioMeneses> just pm when you see me around
<UnderControl> Thanks, and goodbye :)
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<zleap> evening
<SergioMeneses> zleap, jeje
<SergioMeneses> philballew, are you around?
<zleap> !lastspoke philballew
<ubot5> zleap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zleap> !lastspoke philballew
<ubot5> zleap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SergioMeneses> zleap, jeje
<SergioMeneses> zleap, how are you? working?
<zleap> i am good
<zleap> not working at the moment its sunday just chilling out on irc
<SergioMeneses> zleap, sounds good
<SergioMeneses> Im reading something about the QA team
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<zleap> looks like for 13.04 canonical are keeping stuff under wraps as not to attract negative comments
<SergioMeneses> zleap, I think the same
<SergioMeneses> but I think it is better in that way
<zleap> could be
<zleap> even though since unity ubuntu has got better but also found more people moving away from it
<SergioMeneses> zleap, you're right
<zleap> so maybe they have something bigger lined up for 13.04,   i wonder when weyland is going to be ready for release (weyland is a replacement for xorg)
<SergioMeneses> zleap, it is going to be ready for 13.04? are you sure?
<zleap> no idea
<zleap> i was just wondering when weyland is ready,  its would be just like canonical to include it
<zleap> esp as they made a big jump to unity
<SergioMeneses> zleap, i see
<zleap> i know unity is designed for the future so when weyland does come out unity will work better with it
<zleap> or i get that impression from what i have read about it
<zleap> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2236967/The-Star-Trek-style-classroom-future-replacing-blackboards-books.html
<zleap> not sure if these interactiver tables,  will be of any use in science lessons or when you get our a pile of modeling clay to make models in art class, lol
<SergioMeneses> zleap, awesome!!!
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> they are,  but practically are they kid proof in terms of what desks get used for
<zleap> wet breaktimes end up with eating lunch,  drinks getknocked over etc
<zleap> also they are looking at banning calculators to improve mental maths ( look at one pic why do you need a calculator to do 1000 / 10)
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> zleap, do you work with it?
<zleap> sort of
<zleap> i work in playwork so not much IT there,  but running a programming group for young people but have worked in schools
<zleap> hence i am questioning the robustness of these things
<SergioMeneses> zleap, ok I was talking about the table xD
<zleap> with IT
<zleap> no
<zleap> i have worked in schools in classrooms and the average desk gets used for all subjects
<zleap> so take art,  you have paint,  clay etc
<SergioMeneses> sounds fun
<zleap> sure you can cover desks,   but that won't stop a container of spilled water wetting the desks
<zleap> i like the collaboration idea though,  but sometimes sitting with children and encouraging collaboration is better,
<zleap> having also been in lessons with chalk  + blakcboards,    white boards and interactivewhite boards  the former is easier to read and does nt suffer glare from outside
<zleap> normal whiteboards are hard to read from certain angles,
<zleap> i just posted the article on the table as its Computer related
<SergioMeneses> zleap, sorry I was afk
<zleap> np
<SergioMeneses> zleap, I have to go, i see you later
<zleap> ok
<zleap> chat later
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<zleap> hi
